
Japan's virtual celebrities rise to threaten the real ones - searchableguy
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Media-Entertainment/Japan-s-virtual-celebrities-rise-to-threaten-the-real-ones
======
square_usual
> They are immune to damaging drug scandals and other controversies.

That's flat out false: most recently, hololive VTuber Mano Aloe left the
platform because of a controversy surrounding her IRL identity. There is
always a real person behind the virtual avatar, and those real people tend to
get into the same kind of scandals and controversies as everyone else.

~~~
searchableguy
I think what they mean is that they can replace the person behind the
character and salvage it.

Actor behind Kizuna AI was replaced recently:
[https://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2020/04/24-1/the-
firs...](https://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2020/04/24-1/the-first-kizuna-
ai-has-been-revealedand-shes-back-to-advise-the-vtubers-new-company)

